# Über Netzwerk und die Welt



## Eric (17. April 2002)

Hallo,

in Sachen Netzwerk bin ich noch ein halber Laie, was heißen soll, ich beschäftige mich ert seit einigen Tagen damit.

Bisher hab ich es auch schon zum Laufen bekommen (PC [Win2k] <-> Notebook [XP]) und auch PC [Win2k] mit einem PC mit ME. Das jedoch einwandfrei nur über die Netzwerkkarte vom Model Realtek, die ich sonst für DSL benutze.

Nun hab ich mir eine zweite dazu gekauft doch funktioniert folgendes nicht:

Ich habe jetzt unter Netzwerkverbindungen 3 Dinge: Realtek für DSL, Adeccon(?) für LAN und noch die DFÜ-Verbindung für DSL. Und mein netzwerk funktioniert nur, solange ich den Karten keine feste IP zuweise (192.168.0.1 (für dsl-adapter), 192.168.0.2 (für pc mit dsl), .0.3 für pc ohne dsl) was ich aber bräuchte, um die DSL-Verbindung auch für den 2. PC nutzbar zu machen.

Wie ich hier schon mal las, ist das wohl auch normal, daß es manchmal einfach geht und ein andern mal wieder nicht und ich könnte hier noch so viel aufzählen...

Was ich aber letztendlich nur will, ist, daß ich das Netzwerk ordentlich zum laufen bekomme - über feste IPs, da ich bei beiden PCs ne Firewall habe, die ich immer deaktivieren muß - das mit dem DSL ist weniger wichtig.
Ist es von Vorteil auf beiden PCs Win2000 zu installieren und wie kann ich einem PC sagen, er ist Host und dem anderen, er ist Client, oder brauch man das gar nicht und läßt sie einfach 'nebeneinander' laufen?
Und wenn mir doch jemand sagen kann, wie das mit dem DSL funzt, dann wär das klasse. Dazu muß ich sagen, daß es nur eine Notlösung sein soll, also die beiden PCs sollen nicht ständig zugleich online sein.

Dank vorab,
MfG, Eric.


----------



## dPo2000 (24. April 2002)

hi,

habe mich gerdae mit meinen kollegen beraten und hier unsere tipps:

1. dem dsl adapter keine feste ip zuweisen... die kriegt er vom dhcp server der telekom
2. eine internetverbindungsfreigabe auf dem pc mit dsl (denke der  pc win2000) - bei der konfiguration bekommt der dann automatisch die feste ip 192.168.0.1 zugewiesen
3. dann kannst du für den rest der pc's ip adressen 192.168.0.x vergeben
4. zum surfen musst du auf jeden pc's das standardgateway "192.168.0.1" angeben

dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren !

ansonsten: alles läuft nebeneinander  - es gibt keinen server/client in dem sinne

die firewall würde ich als letzten schritt einrichten => auf dem pc mit der internetverbindungsfreigabe...



p.s. schreib auch mal dazu was genau nicht an deinem netzwerk funktioniert !!! (datei browsen, ping, ...)


----------

